# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  ΕΕΤΤ:: Ευρυζωνικότητα

## dti

Μια νέα ενότητα στο site της εγκαινίασε πρόσφατα η ΕΕΤΤ με τίτλο Ευρυζωνικότητα.
Στην υποενότητα "Γρήγορες Συνδέσεις", Ασύρματα Δίκτυα στην Ελλάδα όπως είναι φυσικό, αναφέρεται πρώτο - πρώτο το awmn. Από το url ( http://www.athenswireless.net )που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί, συμπεραίνω οτι μάλλον από κάπου αλλού έχουν συγκεντρώσει το υλικό (broadbandcity.gr ; )  ::  

Όμως...
Στην υποενότητα "Θέλω να αποκτήσω ευρυζωνική σύνδεση" δεν αναφέρεται τίποτε για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα, παρά μόνο ότι αφορά σε σύνδεση μέσω κάποιου isp. Μήπως πρέπει να τους στείλουμε κάποιο κείμενο; Ή μια παραπομπή στο PlugMeIn;

----------


## sokratisg

*Δευτέρα 28/05/2007 19:08 - Edited by sokratisg*

Σχόλια περί άσχετων θεμάτων, μη άμεσα συσχετισμένων με το παρόν άρθρο μεταφέρθηκαν:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31224 (wireless)
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31224 (internet)

----------


## papashark

> *Δευτέρα 28/05/2007 19:08 - Edited by sokratisg*
> 
> Σχόλια περί άσχετων θεμάτων, μη άμεσα συσχετισμένων με το παρόν άρθρο μεταφέρθηκαν:
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31224 (wireless)
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31224 (internet)


Λυπάμαι πολύ αλλά αυτά που θεώρησες "άσχετα" απαντάνε αφενώς στην δεύτερη παράγραφο του δημοσιεύματος του Δαμιανού, αφετέρου ασχολούνται με γενικότερα το κλίμα περί σχέσεως ευρυζωνικότητας και awmn.

Με το να εξαφανίζετε την κριτική μας στα γραφόμενα του Δαμιανού, είναι σαν να προσπαθήσετε να περάσετε τα γραφόμενα του Δαμιανού ως δεδομένα.

Δυστηχώς απομακρύνατε καλοπροαίρετικη κριτική, όταν σε προηγούμενο σας Moderation στην παρούσα ενότητα, δεν είχατε απομακρίνει κακοπροαίρετα σχόλια του Δαμιανού....

----------


## dalex

Έτσι είναι Πάνο, είδανε πολιτισμό και επιχειρήματα, και τι στην ευχή, θα χάσουμε τη δουλειά μας; Ας το μπουμπουνίσουμε μόνοι μας!

ΜΠΑΤΣΟΣ. Κοινή έννοια σ' όλη την υδρόγειο.

----------


## mojiro

> Έτσι είναι Πάνο, είδανε πολιτισμό και επιχειρήματα, και τι στην ευχή, θα χάσουμε τη δουλειά μας; Ας το μπουμπουνίσουμε μόνοι μας!
> 
> ΜΠΑΤΣΟΣ. Κοινή έννοια σ' όλη την υδρόγειο.



 ::   ::   ::   ::  

προς τι τοση χολη ρεσυ dalex ?

----------


## sokratisg

> Με το να εξαφανίζετε την κριτική μας στα γραφόμενα του Δαμιανού, είναι σαν να προσπαθήσετε να περάσετε τα γραφόμενα του Δαμιανού ως δεδομένα.


Ποια σχόλια ρε Πάνο; Αυτά;



> Όμως...
> Στην υποενότητα "Θέλω να αποκτήσω ευρυζωνική σύνδεση" δεν αναφέρεται τίποτε για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα, παρά μόνο ότι αφορά σε σύνδεση μέσω κάποιου isp. Μήπως πρέπει να τους στείλουμε κάποιο κείμενο; Ή μια παραπομπή στο PlugMeIn;


Δηλαδή είναι κακό που ρωτάει/προτείνει κάτι ο άνθρωπος; 
Τι προσπαθούμε δηλαδή να περάσουμε; *Το ερώτημα;!* ή *Την ανησυχία;!*

Τα δικά σας μετέπειτα σχόλια και εν συνεχεία και του Δαμιανού ήταν για απομάκρυνση, και στην τελική η συζήτηση δεν πήγε στα αζήτητα αλλά στην "Γενική Συζήτηση". (δεν λέω ποιος φταίει και γιατί, ειλικρινά δεν με νοιάζει)

Τι πρέπει δηλαδή να κάνουμε κάθε φορά που κάποιος τσακώνεται; 
Να ρίχνουμε ban μέχρι να ηρεμήσουν τα πράγματα;

Το θεωρώ μη αποδεκτό το παραπάνω. Μεγάλα παιδιά είστε.

Εδώ το λύνουμε ειρηνικά και μας την λέτε κιόλλας;

Το παρόν κλειδώνεται. 
Οποιαδήποτε σχόλια έχετε στο παρόν ερώτημα του μέλους dti μπορείτε να του τα αποστείλετε μέσω pm.

----------

